# Then and Now



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Today I was going through my barrel looking at some of the sticks I made in the last year.

I remember an experienced woodcarver I met at a carving show telling me "after a years worth of carving go back and look at your early work and see if you have improved. If you haven't gotten any better get a new hobby."

The stick on the right is the first one I ever carved back in November of last year. The one on the left is the last one I carved the first week of Sept this year.

I still have plenty of room for improvement, (continue to struggle with eyes), but with the encouragement of my fellow stick makers on the site I am making progress. There is hope! 

Tx,

Mark


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I like both of them, but the one on the left with the two wood spirits is my favorite.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The more you have carved the more you have added to your skills Mark. Good job.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree! They both look great -- but you are improving! I envy your skills!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There getting more complex than ever , nice job. but where do you go next with carving sticks?


----------

